# Gibson Dealers in Canada?



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

So, I had ordered in two 2014 Les Pauls. One standard, one standard plus. The plus was meant for me if I liked it, and non plus for me dad who has always wanted to get a LP.

Of course, Gibson @#%@# the order, sent a traditional instead of my fathers guitar, but mine still came in and it was gorgeous.



I've been looking for something with this type of flame and color for a long long time. Having it come locally was pure luck.

My father had no idea how bad I wanted it, but I knew how much he wanted one himself, so I told him to play the trad, and standard, and pick one he liked. Its a xmas gift from family. You know which one he liked huh. I loved how happy he was with it, and its now his guitar.

So, I'm left without one. I do not want a 2015. nope. So is there any of these still left at a Canadian dealer? as nice?

Anybody see one?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

You don't want one of those beautiful 2015 models with the thick sharpie signature, the metal nut, G-Force tuners, hologram of Les Paul waving at you and the plastic SKB case? Your loss.

You should give your local Long and McQuade a call. They can check inventory at all locations and even at the Canadian distributor, which happens to be their parent company. Or you can call Lauzon Music in Ottawa which is one of those small dealers who always seem to get the nicest ones. There's a gorgeous Traditional listed but I don't see a Standard that you'd like. I don't know how up to date or complete the online inventory is so give them a call.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 11, 2014)

pattste said:


> You don't want one of those beautiful 2015 models with the thick sharpie signature, the metal nut, G-Force tuners, hologram of Les Paul waving at you and the plastic SKB case? Your loss.


Made my day,

but as for '14 stock dealers, you're best bet is yeah, probably giving long & mcquade a shout


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

try fleabay


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Buy Canadian , Buy Godin as they do not only give Gibson a run for the money but IMO is a much better built guitar.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 11, 2014)

I just checked some of the Reverb Canadian listings, quite a few nice LPs up there.


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

No L&M here. Very small guitar shops, only one Gibson dealer.

Les Paul Std Plus is the one I want, nothing else. For years I go looking for a LP and end up getting something else. I have seriously been looking off and on since 2010. Never the right color or top or there is something wrong with it quality wise.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

+1 for pattste's advice if you have to buy in Canada, another one to check is cosmomusic.ca

However finding a really nice Gibson guitar at a nice price in Canada is a lot harder - due to poor distribution and limited retail competition - than finding them in the U.S. where both selection and pricing are usually much better. Sorry your U.S. deal went sour - is that what you meant? - but a lot of folks have very good experiences with the big American dealers. Visit mylespaul.com and read threads there for advice about where to buy Les Paul's. You might also find a nice one in the member or dealer classified forums there.

Good luck to a good and generous son!


----------



## kcarring (Sep 6, 2013)

Best Buy sells Gibson now. I saw some amazing stuff at our local shop, in Kelowna and the young guy there working really knew his stuff actually, the store is right up there with Wentworth Music for service.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

kcarring said:


> Best Buy sells Gibson now. I saw some amazing stuff at our local shop, in Kelowna and the young guy there working really knew his stuff actually, the store is right up there with Wentworth Music for service.


Around here it's mostly just juniors and studios.
pretty good stock of them. 
Makes me wonder what their margins are?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

what is the color of that gibson pictured..there is one here in TOBACCO SUNBURST .. 

https://www.long-mcquade.com/24407/...aul_Standard_Plus_2014_-_Tobacco_Sunburst.htm


ebay...... beauty

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2014-Gibson...T-/191338619753?pt=Guitar&hash=item2c8caba369


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Boyscout:

Guitars were ordered from local store. This was all Canadian, nothing to do with the USA. They basically get whatever Gibson sends. Was supposed to be one non plus standard and one plus. Except we got a traditional, and a standard plus.

I have no issues with USA stores so far but there's been some funky stuff going on at the border with Ebay deals as of late with guitars getting confiscated. Makes me nervous.

The guitar in the first post is Honey Burst.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

newfmp3 said:


> Boyscout:
> 
> Guitars were ordered from local store. This was all Canadian, nothing to do with the USA. They basically get whatever Gibson sends. Was supposed to be one non plus standard and one plus. Except we got a traditional, and a standard plus.
> 
> ...



really? guitars getting confiscated? for what? this is the first i've heard of such a thing. can you post a little more about this? i would certainly think it would be a concern to the others here, who sometimes use ebay. i'm surprised i haven't heard anyone speak of it on any of the other forums i frequent.


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 11, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> really? guitars getting confiscated? for what? this is the first i've heard of such a thing. can you post a little more about this? i would certainly think it would be a concern to the others here, who sometimes use ebay. i'm surprised i haven't heard anyone speak of it on any of the other forums i frequent.


The only counts I've heard about this are when the guitars being exported are using banned woods (IE: Cocobolo, Brazilian Rosewood).

Most LP Standards don't use anything thats not on the a-okay list for international exports iirc.

I'd be interested in hearing why they're being confiscated as well.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had many guitars come to me from across the border with no issues... but its been a few years...since then, Ebay and Pitney Bowes got together and started what is called Global Shipping Program... in short form.. It sucks..

I will never buy off a US seller that is using this program... it may have something to do with confiscating guitars, i am guessing, but there have been many problems with this service...


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

newfmp3 said:


> Boyscout:
> 
> Guitars were ordered from local store. This was all Canadian, nothing to do with the USA. They basically get whatever Gibson sends. Was supposed to be one non plus standard and one plus. Except we got a traditional, and a standard plus.
> 
> ...





Rick31797 said:


> I have had many guitars come to me from across the border with no issues... but its been a few years...since then, Ebay and Pitney Bowes got together and started what is called Global Shipping Program... in short form.. It sucks..
> 
> I will never buy off a US seller that is using this program... it may have something to do with confiscating guitars, i am guessing, but there have been many problems with this service...


And this is how internet "truths" (or to give it the correct title, rumours) get started...

Neil


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Its all up to you Neil to get to the truth ..
you may find a clue here

http://community.ebay.ca/t5/Buyer-Central/Comments-about-the-Global-Shipping-Program/td-p/149059






Option1 said:


> And this is how internet "truths" (or to give it the correct title, rumours) get started...
> 
> Neil


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Cloudy said:


> The only counts I've heard about this are when the guitars being exported are using banned woods (IE: Cocobolo, Brazilian Rosewood).
> 
> Most LP Standards don't use anything thats not on the a-okay list for international exports iirc.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing why they're being confiscated as well.


Yup, 
Lacey act.
thats the only reason I've ever heard of....and I suspect it's extremely rare.
never had any issues with the guitars I've imported.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Yup, Lacey act. Thats the only reason I've ever heard of....and I suspect it's extremely rare. Never had any issues with the guitars I've imported.


+1

You can order from some large U.S. dealers direct, and your guitar will be in your hands within 2-3 days for ~$150 in shipping cost. Other big U.S. dealers will happily ship to a forwarding company which then sends the guitar on to you for just a little more money and several days longer shipping time. (This protects the dealer's contract with Gibson which says they cannot ship guitars to Canada.)

You do NOT pay the prices on the web sites if you ask/negotiate. Those are Minimum Advertised Price (MAP) per dealer's contract with Gibson, but a number of these dealers sell for less. Then there are the "grey-market" dealers; often nothing shady about them at all, they're just not Authorized dealers so no Gibson warranty but also no contractual restrictions on shipping or pricing. Their prices are nearly always less than the MAP published by authorized dealers, but not necessarily less than the actual selling price of authorized dealers.

I have no direct experience to comment on cross-border eBay sales.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

newfmp3 said:


> No L&M here. Very small guitar shops, only one Gibson dealer.
> 
> Les Paul Std Plus is the one I want, nothing else. For years I go looking for a LP and end up getting something else. I have seriously been looking off and on since 2010. Never the right color or top or there is something wrong with it quality wise.


just get the exact model code of the one you want 

lpstXXXXX

and order one as far as I know its still 2014 for 2 months 

P


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Rick31797 said:


> Its all up to you Neil to get to the truth ..
> you may find a clue here
> 
> http://community.ebay.ca/t5/Buyer-Central/Comments-about-the-Global-Shipping-Program/td-p/149059


Ahhh no. You made a claim, you back it up, instead of saying that you haven't used it and you're guessing. And just to be perfectly clear here, we're talking about guitars being confiscated at the border and your guess that it's due to fleabay's global shipping thing - I know there's other issues with that program.

Neil


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I didn't say Global shipping was confiscating guitars , i said it could be a possibility, since there are alot of buyers that have had issues with GSP...that had no problem with USPS..
How about you get to the truth ,if guitars are really being confiscated at the border, instead of nit-picking what people are posting..anybody can sit back and do that.




Option1 said:


> Ahhh no. You made a claim, you back it up, instead of saying that you haven't used it and you're guessing. And just to be perfectly clear here, we're talking about guitars being confiscated at the border and your guess that it's due to fleabay's global shipping thing - I know there's other issues with that program.
> 
> Neil


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

kcarring said:


> Best Buy sells Gibson now. I saw some amazing stuff at our local shop, in Kelowna and the young guy there working really knew his stuff actually, the store is right up there with Wentworth Music for service.


Future shop sells them as well! You can probably order from either of them online!


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

A great Canadian store and online store is lamusic.com


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

here it is...

http://www.lamusic.ca/Gibson-2014-Les-Paul-Standard-Plus-Electric-Guitar-p/lpsp14hbch.htm


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

dino said:


> A great Canadian store and online store is lamusic.com


A lot of people would strongly disagree.

The thread below degrades badly at times into personal and irrelevant sniping, but if you skim through that stuff you'll see plenty of horror stories from dealings with LA Music, mine included.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?65937-LAMusic&highlight=la+music

There are other threads, here and elsewhere on the web, about that company. Tread carefully.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

Option1 said:


> And this is how internet "truths" (or to give it the correct title, rumours) get started...
> 
> Neil


truthiness.


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

dino said:


> A great Canadian store and online store is lamusic.com


This is a joke right?

I've posted this a few times now, but after contacting them about 25 times since August for a Les paul and getting nowhere....they can kiss my @#$

Shame because they have a nice collection but I have never had so much issues just trying to get someone to help me buy something from any other store.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well so far i don't see how the gsp is related to guitars seized at the border. i googled it every way i know how to arrange the words and *i couldn't find one single story of any guitars being seized on import to canada.* 
the only returns that come back are the gibson raid, and a few links to discussions for chibsons.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sorry cheesy!

What about the guitar shop? They usually have some nice ones.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dino said:


> A great Canadian store and online store is lamusic.com


Truly, a national treasure.

lol


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

newfmp3 said:


> This is a joke right? I've posted this a few times now, but after contacting them about 25 times since August for a Les paul and getting nowhere....they can kiss my @#$ *Shame because they have a nice collection* but I have never had so much issues just trying to get someone to help me buy something from any other store.


LA Music has a nice collection of Les Paul *pictures* on their web site, but the phrase "Subject to availability" appears beside many of them, especially for the higher-end guitars. Not actually in their "collection", might be in the distributor's warehouse, might have to come from the U.S.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Although I would not mail order $5000 or so worth of guitars If I had to I would go with L&M due to their return policys and customer service. The Burlington store has all kinds of Les Pauls on the wall


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

deadear said:


> Although I would not mail order $5000 or so worth of guitars If I had to I would go with L&M due to their return policys and customer service. The Burlington store has all kinds of Les Pauls on the wall


why not? i mean for $5k can you not expect it to be perfect? people say "you get what you pay for" anytime someone buys something inexpensive and it's not right. i would think if that was true, one could mail order a $5,000 guitar with complete confidence. otherwise, what's all the money for?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats not the case, sadly not for a LP at any cost... you dont know what your about to get.........i have been in L.M and pick up the most expensive Les Paul, and it still could have used a set up... my question is , why isnt a tech and these music stores setting these high end guitars up..rather then putting them on the wall, and hoping they sell.




cheezyridr said:


> why not? i mean for $5k can you not expect it to be perfect? people say "you get what you pay for" anytime someone buys something inexpensive and it's not right. i would think if that was true, one could mail order a $5,000 guitar with complete confidence. otherwise, what's all the money for?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Thats not the case, sadly not for a LP at any cost... you dont know what your about to get.........i have been in L.M and pick up the most expensive Les Paul, and it still could have used a set up... my question is , why isnt a tech and these music stores setting these high end guitars up..rather then putting them on the wall, and hoping they sell.


Because deep down they all want to be made extinct by online dealers.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know, that makes me wonder about something. lets say i buy an lp standard from, i dunno, musician's friend. i take the guitar to a tech to go over it and do a complete set up, check for sharp fret ends, whatever. (no need to check for level since they're plek'd, right?)
how much would you guys say is the _average_ time it would take? how much of that would come undone in shipping? i am guessing that if it was viable, it might make a good selling point for an online store. it could potentially be an attractive policy for sales. 
what if someone wrote out a list of all the things one might look for on a new guitar and said ok, here is our 18 (or so) point checklist. every single guitar that leaves our store is checked for these issues to ensure you get a product that is 100% perfect. if mf or sweetwater started doing that, would you pay a tiny bit extra for that? i think lots of you would. which of you will now go to the crowd funding site and start your new company? i only want 3% of the gross for using my idea. a bargain, if you know one when you see it. imagine the winking smiley right here. we don't have one.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

In response to some posts the guitar should be set up proper before it leaves Gibson. Set ups are open to opinion, what is good to one guy sucks to another and that keeps the sheep spending money. Really what could go wrong in shipping ? intonation will not change, saddle hights will not change, fret ends are done at the factory. Keep them sheep opening the wallets:smile-new:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> you know, that makes me wonder about something. lets say i buy an lp standard from, i dunno, musician's friend. i take the guitar to a tech to go over it and do a complete set up, check for sharp fret ends, whatever. (no need to check for level since they're plek'd, right?)
> how much would you guys say is the _average_ time it would take? how much of that would come undone in shipping? i am guessing that if it was viable, it might make a good selling point for an online store. it could potentially be an attractive policy for sales.
> what if someone wrote out a list of all the things one might look for on a new guitar and said ok, here is our 18 (or so) point checklist. every single guitar that leaves our store is checked for these issues to ensure you get a product that is 100% perfect. if mf or sweetwater started doing that, would you pay a tiny bit extra for that? i think lots of you would. which of you will now go to the crowd funding site and start your new company? i only want 3% of the gross for using my idea. a bargain, if you know one when you see it. imagine the winking smiley right here. we don't have one.


Drum city guitar land offers that, and I think l&m offers a setup with the purchase of a guitar (not sure if only new or what). Iirc sweetwater does do that as well.

The issue with buying a gibson sight unseen is that you don't know if you got good lumber. Sweetwater has the pics of the actual guitar online so you know exactly what you're getting.

And I bought my expensive prs used sight unseen, and it was in brand new condition (as described).


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like Global Shipping is Confiscating guitars.....

Hi 00nevermind00,​*Thanks for your question on guitars. We are continuously working to refine the restrictions capability on eBay so that only items eligible for international shipping are available for GSP. Numerous changes have been made over the past few months to refine what can be listed and shipped to every country eligible for GSP. We completely understand that it is a bad buyer experience when an item gets caught at the hub and cannot be exported. Please bare with us as we work through improving the product filters.*​*Katherine *​ 

00nevermind00 wrote:
I am a Canadian buyer and I have several questions, which I'll ask in as many posts so please bear with me...

*Question 1*

Some types of items (such as guitars) seem ineligible for GSP shipping. There are many posts on these boards made by international buyers who are extremely upset that their much-wanted item was "confiscated" at the hub. Of course they receive a full refund (it would be an outrage if they didn't!) but this definitely does NOT make for the "pleasant buyer experience" that eBay seems so intent on creating. They want the item, not the money, otherwise they would have kept the money and not bought the item. We have seen posts from buyers who said that they would never again buy from GSP sellers, and others who said that they would never again use eBay, period.

So why aren't sellers blocked from listing ineligible items with GSP?​




Option1 said:


> Ahhh no. You made a claim, you back it up, instead of saying that you haven't used it and you're guessing. And just to be perfectly clear here, we're talking about guitars being confiscated at the border and your guess that it's due to fleabay's global shipping thing - I know there's other issues with that program.
> 
> Neil


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no where in there does he say that guitars have been stopped (past tense) from coming into canadia. only that it is possible that it could happen. until it happens a time or two, it's not a real issue.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

says right here, quit obvious there are people having problems..

*Some types of items (such as guitars) seem ineligible for GSP shipping. There are many posts on these boards made by international buyers who are extremely upset that their much-wanted item was "confiscated" at the hub.*




cheezyridr said:


> no where in there does he say that guitars have been stopped (past tense) from coming into canadia. only that it is possible that it could happen. until it happens a time or two, it's not a real issue.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

The guitars that are being seized through Global shipping from ebay, is guitars only with  Brazilian rosewood.






cheezyridr said:


> well so far i don't see how the gsp is related to guitars seized at the border. i googled it every way i know how to arrange the words and *i couldn't find one single story of any guitars being seized on import to canada.*
> the only returns that come back are the gibson raid, and a few links to discussions for chibsons.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah but where is the account of it? where is the post where someone says "my GUITAR was confiscated coming into CANADA"


----------



## abbygale45 (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, you are right! I am also junior and I am also interested to know about their margins!


----------



## abbygale45 (Oct 20, 2014)

Which local shop did you saw the CD? I am also interested in the same!


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

there is a big thread over a tgp about the ebay situation.


----------

